# Groups and send Fx in Kontakt help



## Claud9 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello everybody,
I have a 5 groups instrument.
I have a reverb in the "Instrument sendFx first slot" 
I have created a knob that control the send to that reverb.
I want that the reverb to affect only the first 4 groups and not the fifth group.
Actually it affects all the groups.
Is it possible? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 17, 2016)

You need to use the Send Levels module in the 4 groups you want to send, but not the fifth one. Remove the Send Levels module from instrument insert FX.

Alternatively, first route those 4 groups to an instrument bus, then have Send Levels module loaded there. Will be easier to tweak it from the script (you won't need a while loop to cover all the groups individually).


----------



## Claud9 (Nov 17, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> You need to use the Send Levels module in the 4 groups you want to send, but not the fifth one. Remove the Send Levels module from instrument insert FX.
> 
> Alternatively, first route those 4 groups to an instrument bus, then have Send Levels module loaded there. Will be easier to tweak it from the script (you won't need a while loop to cover all the groups individually).


Thanks I will try the "bus" option, looks easier. 
If I have the same problem with an insert effects instead, like a lo-fi for example. Is there a way to avoid that the lo-fi affect the fifth group? thnaks a lot for the help!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 17, 2016)

Just put it in the same instrument bus to which those 4 groups are routed.


----------

